# My Little Baby Turns 10 Months



## twocolor (May 16, 2011)

I've done a month by month photo session with my little baby, and am just in love with the results!  Here is what we came up with today!

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.


----------



## NayLoMo6C (May 16, 2011)

haha love the hair on the fella, and his eyes... wow :shock:

#5 and 6 are my pick, mostly due to his facial expression

only suggestion i have is watch your framing as you are clipping out parts of his body


----------



## twocolor (May 16, 2011)

NayLoMo6C said:


> haha love the hair on the fella, and his eyes... wow :shock:
> 
> #5 and 6 are my pick, mostly due to his facial expression
> 
> only suggestion i have is watch your framing as you are clipping out parts of his body


 
Thank you!  His hair and eyes are what melts my heart!

I do crop body parts a little too often.  On a paid session I tend to be more aware of it, but I think I lax up and throw all the rules out when doing my own little guy!


----------



## Miladymimi (May 16, 2011)

Adorable!!!    Love the hair,   5 is my favorite.    Such a cute face.


----------



## Frequency (May 16, 2011)

So, so lovely.....

#2 is the best for me followed by #4


----------



## Derrel (May 16, 2011)

He has great expressions and nice hair. You must be so proud of your little fellow! It's great having a little son.


----------

